

Ask PG: HN stats - Daniel14

Is there a reason pg isn't releasing the stats for this site, or am I missing them somewhere? All I could find were some traffic numbers...<p>If not, I'd be very interested in looking at some data, e.g. when and from where people access the site, or what OS and browser they're using. I could imagine the results being very different from the usual market share graphs, which would make for an interesting comparison.<p>Either way, if this data is available it would make for a great read imho.<p>Thanks.
======
pg
The traffic graphs I occasionally publish are the only stats we ourselves
have. HN has its own web server that doesn't even capture the sort of
information you mention.

~~~
Daniel14
Oh, ok.. Thanks for the quick answer.

